# Actual monthly cost of new HD Silver package?



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been searching for about an hour with no luck finding an answer, so here goes:

What is the actual total monthly cost that I'll need to pay to have the HD Silver package with locals? I need to know what hidden fees there are in addition to the package price on Dish's website.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

64.99 with locals.

Are you a new customer? if so you can find out what fee's you'd pay with you receiver set up at www.dishtv.com

if you're existing customer and going to upgrade to an HD receiver also add $6, if it's gonna be a HDDVr, also add $5.98

the upgrade costs for new and existing on HD Recevivers is $49 standard, $299 Hd-DVR, if you have a 921 or 942 that you can return to dish, you'll get a $200 credit if you upgrade after April 1


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of details, I currently have the AT 120 pack with HD and an 811 receiver. I will be getting a 211 and the HD Silver pack.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I have HD Silver with one 622 as my primary receiver and a 721 as my second receiver. I also have locals and one distant network.

Here's my current bill minus what I paid last month, which is basically $20 more than before I got the 622 and HD Silver (I had 180 at that time with the 721 and a 508):

New Monthly Charge(s) 04/12 to 05/11 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98 
WWOR 1.5 
DISHHD SILVER W/ LOCALS 64.99 

Account Charges $ 78.47 
Total $ 78.47 

Taxes 
STATE/LOCAL TAX (SALES/GROSS RECEIPTS) 3.93 

Total Taxes $ 3.93 

Total Amount Due 
$ 82.40


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

So would I end up paying $64.99 every month or $70.99 every month? I just don't trust Dish to give me the correct answer because I get a different answer every time I talk to them.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

70.99 every month


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Alrighty, thanks.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Charise said:


> I have HD Silver with one 622 as my primary receiver and a 721 as my second receiver. I also have locals and one distant network.
> 
> ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
> DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98
> ...


I think your 721 remains your primary receiver since its Lease Fee (or Addl Rec if owned) would be $5, not $6. The 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0 
is the fee for renting the 622.

Actually, Suomi would be better served to keep the 811 he has. It doesn't add anything to the monthly total as the 1st receiver on the account - just like your 721. If Suomi happened to get the 811 under a DISH'n It Up promo previously, that might not apply. Some people have been able to avoid the $6 rental for the 622 if they kept (at least one) of their current receivers. What you want to avoid is having only DISH'n It Up promo receiver(s) - that's when people end up not getting one receiver on the account "for free".


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes CABill you're right. He should just keep his 811 and add a 211 since it won't be costing him extra to keep the 811


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

BFG said:


> Yes CABill you're right. He should just keep his 811 and add a 211 since it won't be costing him extra to keep the 811


Would I be required to have a phone line connected to either reciever to have them both active without additional fees? I only ask because I always read about various scenarios requiring a phone line, and I don't have a land line. If it wouldn't cost me any more, I might just keep both.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

no you don't have to plug those receivers in


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

CABill said:


> I think your 721 remains your primary receiver since its Lease Fee (or Addl Rec if owned) would be $5, not $6. The
> ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
> is the fee for renting the 622.


I wondered about that. Thanks for setting me straight. I just thought the fee had gone up.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

All receivers are required to be plugged in, but htere is no9t additional fee except on dvrs for not having them plugged in.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CABill
> I think your 721 remains your primary receiver since its Lease Fee (or Addl Rec if owned) would be $5, not $6. The
> ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
> ...


a 622 is suppose to be the primary in all cases. As such, there should NOT be additional lease fees on the primary 622 since Dish's terms and agreements state that the primary receiver lease fee is built into all packages. If you have a 721, it should become an addt'l rcvr not stay the primary.

I know there is a lot of debate on these lease fees. but I'm pretty sure it would be illegal to state that "the lease fee for the primary receiver is included in all base packages" when a customer signs up, then say "you have to pay a lease fee on th 622 in all cases". That would mean the lease fee for the 622 would be $11/month instead of $5, since there is a built in $5 fee in all base package prices. A $1 additional charge could be argued, since Dish want's to collect $6 for the 622.

When I ordered Sat morning, I had to call back and ask some technical questions to Tech Support, and the American who answered was adamant that there should not be a lease fee on the 622 as long as it gets set up as the Primary rcvr. If you get billed the lease fee, my first question to Dish would be which rcvr is my primary.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> a 622 is suppose to be the primary in all cases. As such, there should NOT be additional lease fees on the primary 622 since Dish's terms and agreements state that the primary receiver lease fee is built into all packages. If you have a 721, it should become an addt'l rcvr not stay the primary.


DISH Terms and Conditions do NOT say what you stated at all. The only T & C that are posted on the web site are those that apply to someone signing up now under a DHA lease. Someone that signed up long ago with a purchased receiver only has the T & C from the residential agreement to go on, and DISH hasn't seen fit to update that since last summer! For those users, there is nothing in the DHA agreement that would be applicable. You'd think the rules should be similar, if not the same, but DISH didn't ever say they were. DISH never said the rules for a an old DHP lease sub would be the same as a DHA sub if they got a DIU receiver. That's because the rules aren't the same - at least if you base it on what people are actually billed. That's really all I have to go on.

Have you actually seen something from DISH that says "a 622 is suppose to be the primary in all cases. "? I sure haven't. There is an item in the DHA agreement that says it should be treated as the oldest for purposes of billing "mirror fee". The T & C of an upgrade to a 622 come under the DISH'n It Up agreement which state quite different things. Like if you Add a 622 to your account, you WILL pay $6/month. Same if you exchange an owned receiver. It doesn't say you will/won't if you exchange a receiver already leased.

The $6/month fee to rent the 622 isn't a 622 or VIP fee, it is a fee applied to a receiver obtained as an UPGRADE. It is one of the big differences between what you pay as a new subscriber for renting receivers and what you pay if you get one (or more) of your receivers under the existing subscriber DIU promo.

If DISH actually said some of the things you put in quotes, there would be a problem but I don't think a single "quote" is something DISH has said. You likely won't find a single user that got a 622 via a DIU upgrade that has it as their only receiver that ISN'T paying the extra $6/month lease fee. If it were treated as the primary and "the lease fee for the primary receiver is included in all base packages", they shouldn't be charged the $6.

If you are exchanging a purchased 921/942 (really any owned receiver) for your 622, the T & C of the DIU agreement couldn't be more clear that you will pay $6/month for it. The same is true if you were to just ADD a 622 under DIU.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

CABill said:


> The $6/month fee to rent the 622 isn't a 622 or VIP fee, it is a fee applied to a receiver obtained as an UPGRADE. It is one of the big differences between what you pay as a new subscriber for renting receivers and what you pay if you get one (or more) of your receivers under the existing subscriber DIU promo.
> 
> If you are exchanging a purchased 921/942 (really any owned receiver) for your 622, the T & C of the DIU agreement couldn't be more clear that you will pay $6/month for it. The same is true if you were to just ADD a 622 under DIU.


Unfortunately, I now believe that this is the definitive answer. Why Dish has to make it so confusing is beyond me. I also have a real problem with the way they treat new customers and existing customers here. If you are a new customer you can lease a 622 for $299 down and $0/mo. Existing Customers must pay the same $299 (unless you qualify for the $200 rebate) and then pay $6/mo. Somehow that just doesn't seem like a good way to take care of your loyal customers. I understand that E* wants to offer incentives to get new people on board, but this seems more like a "sock it to you" fee for existing customers. While they undoubtably have the right to do so, it just seems wrong, IMO.


----------



## kernekc (Dec 25, 2004)

IowaStateFan said:


> .... Existing Customers must pay the same $299 (unless you qualify for the $200 rebate) and then pay $6/mo. Somehow that just doesn't seem like a good way to take care of your loyal customers.


The $6/mo fee is for an "additional receiver". I currently have a 921 and 508 on my account. I'm trading in the 921 for the vip622.

I called in on Sat, 4/1, and ordered the wrong package. I called back today to change it to the silver (instead of gold) because I currently subscribed to the 120 package. The csr today broke down my new bill very clearly:

Silver + Locals:..$64.99
HBO + Starz:.....$20.00
DVR Fee:...........$ 5.98
Additional Rcvr:..$ 6.00 <-- for the 508

TOTAL:............$96.97/mo

The bonus came when I asked for an earlier install date. The csr on 4/1 said that the earliest would be 3 weeks _after_ I received the new receiver (4/28). I asked the csr today if I could get it moved up ......... now it will be installed 4/15! :goofygrin


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There are some existing subs that DO manage to avoid the $6 "Addl Rec Access Fee" on their bills. I've seen at least two DHP (not current DHA) subs that don't show any $6 fee on their bills after getting a ViP receiver. My GUESS is that they managed to get the ViP billed as if it were the oldest and they continue to pay $5 for the DHP receiver they kept. It could also be that DHP subs get a DIU receiver for $5/month due to something in their agreement (I don't have that). As long as you keep one of your receivers (owned or leased) and it remains the primary, the $6 "lease fee" would be the same as if you had purchased the 622 and were charged $6 as a "mirror fee". That is easier to swallow than if a DiU receiver IS the primary and gets charged $6. I'm still curious if BoisePaul ever got anywhere on having the $6 removed from his ViP only account. It would be good to have a thread eventually of billing lines (not the prorated stuff!) with what receivers are on the account and if they were owned/leased under XXX plan, ... to figure out what circumstances do allow the ViP reciever under DiU to be treated as the "1st one free". I'm PRETTY sure I've seen DHA subs that have managed that - not just DHP subs. But they could be unusual exceptions - like leasing a 622 under DiU and not having to sub to HD Metal.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

kernekc said:


> Additional Rcvr:..$ 6.00 <-- for the 508


The fee for everybody else's 508 as an additional receiver is only $5. If your 508 remains the primary receiver (free), and the ViP receiver is an Addl Rec, it would be $6. What a CSR tells you the bill will be, or what the line items are for, may not match what you eventually see on the bill. If your good luck continues, you'll see $5, not $6, but it will be a while until you get the actual bill.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

kernekc said:


> The $6/mo fee is for an "additional receiver". I currently have a 921 and 508 on my account. I'm trading in the 921 for the vip622.
> 
> I called in on Sat, 4/1, and ordered the wrong package. I called back today to change it to the silver (instead of gold) because I currently subscribed to the 120 package. The csr today broke down my new bill very clearly:
> 
> ...


With what package does Dish wave the dvr fee?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## kernekc (Dec 25, 2004)

CABill said:


> The fee for everybody else's 508 as an additional receiver is only $5. If your 508 remains the primary receiver (free), and the ViP receiver is an Addl Rec, it would be $6. ....


Good point! I'll be sure to indicate that I want the ViP to be the primary receiver when I activate it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

That won't happen.

The 508 will become the primary because that's a receiver you still have.

Getting the 622 with Dish'n it up has a $6 feee regardles..


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

kernekc said:


> Good point! I'll be sure to indicate that I want the ViP to be the primary receiver when I activate it.


If you deactivate the 508, the ViP would become your primary receiver because it would be your ONLY receiver. But that wouldn't eliminate the $6 Addl Rec fee. If you were to then add the 508 back on the account, it TOO would have an Addl Rec fee. Be careful of what you ask for - you might get it. If a receiver isn't owned, you can have problems deactivating and reactivating it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kstevens said:


> With what package does Dish wave the dvr fee?


America's Everything Pak and DishHD Platinum. Note that if you lease a ViP series receiver but don't subscribe to a DishHD package, you'll pay a $6 HD receiver fee.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I ordered the 622 yesterday. The install is scheduled for 4/13. They told me the monthly fee was going up $11.99. The best I can figure this is the $5.99 DVR fee + $5.00 more for the HD Silver over my current AT120/HD Pak/Voom + $1.00 since the $6.00 lease fee replaces one of my current $5.00 addl receiver fees.

I am keeping my Dish 6000 for my bedroom SDTV and trading the extra bedroom 1000 receiver.

When I called yesterday I told them I had called mid February and was told then to wait until after April 1st to get a $200 rebate. At that time I asked them to reconfirm I would get the $200 rebate and they said I would. Yesterday they were unconcerned that a former CSR had caused me to wait because of bad info. Needless to say I did not get the rebate.

I add that I am kinda pi$$ed at the wait for nothing plus their undecipherable rates.

Rick R


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

kernekc said:


> The $6/mo fee is for an "additional receiver". I currently have a 921 and 508 on my account. I'm trading in the 921 for the vip622.
> 
> I called in on Sat, 4/1, and ordered the wrong package. I called back today to change it to the silver (instead of gold) because I currently subscribed to the 120 package. The csr today broke down my new bill very clearly:
> 
> ...


if you switch to PlatHD

PlatHD+locals = 104.99 (and all the movie packs, not just 2)
DVR Fees = 0.00
additional rcvr/lease rcvr = 5.00 or 6.00 (depends on which is primary etc). either way, you'll either pay for the extra 508 or the lease on the 622. but you shouldn't have to pay both.
so total would be 109.99 or 110.99 .


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Is it clearly always the case, regardless of previous packages, that if one is going to have to pay the $6 lease fee, that it replaces or is instead of the $5 additional receiver fee? That is, the "per receiver" fee for the 622 cannot exceed the $6 lease fee plus the $6 DVR fee = $12 total? (Note that this assumes that the receiver is plugged into a phone line, yes...)


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, i just upgrade from my 6000 to the VIP622 and here is what the CSR told me the cost will be:

Prior to the upgrade:

$54.99 - 180 Package w/ locals
$ 5.00 - extra receiver fee 501
$ 9.99 - HD Package - Prior to 2/2006
$69.98 - Total

With the upgrade:

$74.99 - HD Gold w/ locals
$ 6.00 - DVR fee (extra receiver I assume VIP622, 501 is primary because I own it)
$ 5.98 - Recording fee (622 DVR fee I assume)
$86.97 - Total - Increase of about $17.00 month

Now, when you consider I only really wanted my locals in HD, the increase is taking a big bit. Wish there was someway around this. Oh well, it is only money, right?


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, I forgot. There was also the $199.99 upgrade fee. Hopefully, I will be able to recover $100.00 of that with the rebate.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

rhiggs said:


> Oh, I forgot. There was also the $199.99 upgrade fee. Hopefully, I will be able to recover $100.00 of that with the rebate.


The 622 will be primary. And there should be an additional receiver fee $5 for the 501.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rhiggs said:


> Now, when you consider I only really wanted my locals in HD, the increase is taking a big bit. Wish there was someway around this. Oh well, it is only money, right?


You'll find something interesting the in the additional content.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

> The 622 will be primary. And there should be an additional receiver fee $5 for the 501.


That is what I tried to convence the CSR but she insisted the 501 would be primary becasue I owned it. Weel, we will see when the actual bill arrives. After all, I was talking to a CSR.



> You'll find something interesting the in the additional content.


I am sure you are right.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

The CSR was correct.

The 501 becomes primary because it's an owned receiver and the 622 is leased, owned receivers take precedence over leased. Plus you're getting an extra room for the same price. If you only had the 622 you'd still be charged $6 a month because you added the receiver with the Dish'n it up program


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You don't have to wait for the bill to arrive to find out the CSR was entirely correct. Login at www.dishnetwork.com (setup the account if you haven't done a login previously) and you will find what you need in "Recent Activity". It won't be entirely obvious with partial month prorations. If you can't make sense of Recent Activity, copy the line items to a post here to have them explained.

The 501 will be the primary receiver and won't have a monthly fee. You want it that way. If the DIU receiver was the primary, you wouldn't have any receiver included with the basic package and you would pay $6/month lease on the 622 PLUS $5/month additional receiver fee for the 501.

If you were a new subscriber (or returning sub), the 622 wouldn't have a lease fee as the Primary receiver and you WOULD want it to be the Primary. As a DIU upgrade, you DON'T want it to be the Primary.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

> If you can't make sense of Recent Activity, copy the line items to a post here to have them explained.


07/16 PAYMENT - THANK YOU -199.99

The receiver does not get installed until Wednesday. So, I assume they won't start charging me for the upgrade until then (hopefully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You currently have a $200 credit balance on the account. Installed or not, they charged your credit card that amount and applied it to your account. If the install were a long time off, you may get a bill first and a month's worth of programming would be deducted from the -$199.99 balance. Once installed, the next day should show Recent Activity for other negative amounts to credit you for a partial month already paid on existing programming / fees and positive amounts for a partial month on new programming / fees. One of those fees will be a $6 lease fee that your post 28 called "DVR fee". The DVR fee is the $5.98. Both could be for more than a single month, but will depend on when your billing cycle is when it is installed. Neither of those should appear as credits since you didn't previously pay a lease/dvr fee. You would get credits for ATxxx and an additional receiver fee.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BFG said:


> The CSR was correct.
> 
> The 501 becomes primary because it's an owned receiver and the 622 is leased, owned receivers take precedence over leased.


That cannot be true in all cases, can it?

I have two receivers... My 501 is leased, and I own my 6000u. I am also on the old DHA program that you can no longer sign up for... so all my receivers are covered by the plan because of my original 501 still being on the account.

As I understand it, that means my 501 is set as my primary receier in order to keep me in the plan. If my 6000u was the primary receiver, then I would have been taken out of the DHA plan way back when I made that upgrade. Or at least that is how it has been explained to me.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Of course not all cases.

What you explained is correct as well


----------

